# mosquito wed nite



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

any one know who and what won tonite ?


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

9.70 Was the win weight 
8.23 to cut a check 
Was a good day out there but just couldn't get every fish in the boat well can't wait to next week.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I gotta toot a little...

My five year old fished his first "bigboat" tourney tonight (Mosq.Marina Weds.nighters) and he scored for the team a cull of almost a full pound on our biggest fish of the eve. 

He fished hard all night then got a little grumpy with me after I put a hurt on him (  ) he quit fishn on our last spot. I responded that... one always quits just before things get good, you won't be successful in anything if you give up.

He picked up his rod reluctantly...tossed out the tube...set the hook and WENT WILD! He smirked afterward and told me he won't ever give up on anything.

Ryan Chandler Franks- 2nd place- and 20 packs of Yu-Gi-Oh cards richer!

He's hooked!!!! So am I! Super folks at the weigh-in and many positive vibes within the group!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

congratulations rory i knew the little guy could out fish ya lol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

That's awesome Rory! Congratulations Ryan! We weren't able to make it last night but love the Wednesday night group at Mosquito. Hopefully we will be there next week. Who took first place?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

way to go guys I have noticed many more father son teams this year and it's def. great to see!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Rory, that is so Cool! I bet Ryan is as awesome as his father is!  WB


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice, I can't wait till mine is old enough.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like us fellow Dobasser are going to be in trouble when you start bringing him to your tournaments. The picture alone shows us how proud you are even if you didn't tell us the story. Great job.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

now thats what im talkin' about.. little nip out smackin' em'!!!!!

oh my phone rang yesterday morning guess who it was?

Al ! Hes improving greatly each day, even in a regular room now

He claims to have some revenge comin' to the basses.. they better look out!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are some nice bags!
Congrats to the people who placed!!!
And nice job lil' Nip!!!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like we have some competition on Mosquito.....:B 
Ruh Ro!


----------

